# Serra da Estrela, a primeira neve da época 2010/2011



## AnDré (4 Nov 2010 às 16:09)

*De 30 de Outubro a 1 de Novembro de 2010*

O fim-de-semana era prolongado, a meteorologia estava de feição para alucinados por fenómenos meteorológico, e o geocaching estava a puxar por nós.
De um dia para o outro, e aproveitando que ainda havia vagas na pousada da juventude das Penhas da Saúde, fizemos as malas e lá fomos nós para a Serra da Estrela cachar e fotografar. 

O dia de Sábado (30/10), já o sabíamos ventoso, chuvoso e com nevoeiro.
Por isso, aproveitámos para fazer a viagem devagar e ir cachando pelo caminho.

À passagem pela Golegã, destaque para um longo e forte aguaceiro, que fez com que nos barricássemos por lá cerca de meia hora:







A viagem seguiu ao longo da A23, com bastante transito e muitos lençóis de água no piso. 
De Vila Velha de Ródão em diante, a chuva parou, e o sol até espreitou à passagem por Castelo Branco e Fundão.

Na Covilhã, o destaque era para o vento forte. Folhas e galhos das árvores por todo o lado.
Na subida para as Penhas da Saúde, o vento era casa vez mais intenso, mas sem chuva.

Ainda antes de jantar (20h), decidimos fazer uma investida à serra, mas não fomos muito além do centro de limpeza. O nevoeiro começou a pregar, o vento literalmente empurrava o carro de um lado para o outro, e não quisemos arriscar.
Voltámos para a pousada e por lá permanecemos.

Depois das 22h, a chuva juntou-se ao vento e ao nevoeiro. 
Uma hora depois caiu a primeira granizada.
Foi uma noite verdadeiramente tempestuosa.

O dia 31 amanhecia igualmente tempestuoso, mas o granizo tinha dado lugar à água-neve.
Tomámos o pequeno almoço e lá fomos nós para a rua. 






O vento era terrível, como se pode ser pela cara do João. 

O tempo não estava risonho para passeios a pé, nem para fotos.






Seguimos caminho, dentro do carro, serra a cima.

A neve só começava a acumular aos 1700m, embora daí para a frente a sua acumulação fosse exponencial.






Aos 1800m (fotos do seguimento interior interior norte):











A partir daí o transito começou a ficar caótico, com carros a patinar, outros a querer inverter o sentido de marcha e a não conseguir... Enfim, o costume.
Felizmente não tivemos nenhum contra-tempo.
Dada aquela situação, conseguimos inverter o sentido de marcha e resolvemos descer, antes que ficássemos ali presos de vez.






Voltámos para a pousada.
Decidimos não voltar lá acima enquanto o tempo assim se mantivesse, mas não baixando os braços, fomos visitar outros lugares.

Covão D'ametade:
Cascatas e mais cascatas, a fazer transbordar o Zêzere logo ali.
Ainda aí apanhamos uma valente chuvada, e alguma água neve (ver vídeo). 







Ao longo do Vale Glaciar, mais água, sempre a cair de um lado e do outro.







O Poço do Inferno estava infernal. 
Até deu banho à máquina fotográfica. 







Em Manteigas o Zêzere, já tinha um caudal que impunha respeito.







Resolvemos então subir a serra pelo lado das Penhas Douradas.
Chuva, chuva, chuva e mais chuva. Água-neve aos 1300m, onde mais uma vez se instalava o nevoeiro cerrado.

Fomos ao observatório das Penhas Douradas ver se encontrávamos por lá alguém, mas estava fechado.
Ficam duas fotografias do lado de fora da vedação:











Na hora seguinte ainda andámos a passear pelas Penhas Douradas, mas entretanto começou a escurecer e decidimos voltar. Como não havia qualquer estrada cortada, optámos por arriscar e fazer o percurso: Sabugueiro - Torre - Penhas da Saúde.
Um percurso que se revelou um pouco longo. Já noite e sempre sobre um manto de nevoeiro cerrado. Houve alturas em que tínhamos de ir a 10km/h e de 4 piscas ligados porque não se via mesmo nada.
A neve na estrada apareceu aos 1800m, mas só se via mesmo na estrada e nas bermas. De resto, só nevoeiro e escuridão.
Na passagem pelos 1900m, havia uma boa acumulação nas bermas e os limpa-neves estavam a trabalhar no lugar.

Nem uma foto conseguimos tirar. 

O dia 1 de Novembro, com todos os Santos a ajudar, seria certamente melhor para a fotografias. E assim foi.

A temperatura tinha dado um salto. O nevoeiro, nas Penhas da Saúde, tinha levantado, e até o sol já brilhava.

Fui apresentar ao João Soares, e à nossa menina, a casa da 2ª caminhada meteoPT.
Fomos também ver a cascata, junto à casa, onde havia tomado banho.
Desta vez fiquei-me pela fotografia no local. 







Mais acima, uma panorâmica do Vale da Nave de Sto. António.






A neve estava a derreter a uma velocidade estonteante.
Aos 1800m, onde no dia anterior tínhamos feito inversão de marcha. 






Na Senhora da Estrela, onde ainda deu para brincarmos na neve até perdermos o folgo. 






E por fim, na torre, onde também aí a neve derretia a grande velocidade, e onde o nevoeiro se fazia sentir.






Durante uma aberta de 5 segundos, encosta sul:







E de novo nevoeiro:







Quando vínhamos a descer, reparámos na estação das estradas de Portugal.
Tinha estranhado os últimos valores referentes à intensidade do vento. 25-35km/h no dia anterior, quando sabia que era muitíssimo mais. 
E nem foi preciso aproximarmo-nos muito da estação para detectarmos o problema. Um anemómetro com apenas 1 concha, a cambalear. Nem sei como é que conseguiu chegar aos 35km/h. 







E por fim, já em Loriga, uma imagem da ribeira, também com bastante água. 







Fica ainda um vídeo com os melhores momentos meteorológicos.


----------



## Veterano (4 Nov 2010 às 16:22)

Grande passeata, André, fizeste-me recordar tempos recentes, no mesmo "local do crime".

  Parabéns pela reportagem.


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2010 às 16:26)

Excelente reportagem! E assim está feita a inauguração da época das "neves" em Portugal!


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2010 às 16:49)

Bela reportagem  Não é fácil andar na rua com aquele temporal ehehe Espero que seja a primeira de muitas


----------



## Z13 (4 Nov 2010 às 18:26)

Belo passeio! Parabéns! 

Também tenho saudades da neve...


----------



## actioman (4 Nov 2010 às 18:34)

Que reportagem magnifica AnDré!!! , seja em imagens seja pela explicação detalhada e intimista (tão ao meu gosto ). Aqui está pois mais uma foto-reportagem daquelas que marcam um momento e dignificam este maravilhoso fórum que é uma segunda casa de todos nós!

Parabéns então ao nosso moderador AnDré e ao colega João Soares! Muito obrigado pela emocionante partilha. E como alguém referiu, a primeira neve é sempre a mais desejada ,por isso esta foi sem dúvida uma delicia! 

Um abraço!

PS- Não sabia que praticavam geocaching!? É mesmo daqueles de procuram vários caches?


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2010 às 18:55)

Grande aventura na estrada para a Torre 

Pelo que vi, deram a volta completa à serra


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

actioman disse:


> PS- Não sabia que praticavam geocaching!? É mesmo daqueles de procuram vários caches?



É um hobbie ainda recente. Um vicio que me foi pegado pela minha menina, a Susana. E que contagiou o João Soares este fim-de-semana.

Agora estamos nós a trazê-la aos poucos para o mundo da meteorologia.
Digamos que já tem participado em alguns eventos. Começou com a Helena em 2008 (aí coitada, já não nos podia ouvir falar em temperaturas, chuva, granizo e neve), depois disso já veio comigo atrás de trovoadas, e agora não perdeu a oportunidade de ver cair a primeira neve. E diga-se, com entusiasmo. Até já pergunta isto e aquilo sobre os fenómenos meteorológicos. Até já manda mensagens eufóricas aos amigos e familiares quando vê (viu), nevar. E até me vai informando das condições meteorológicas quando está em Évora. 

Próximo passo, oferecer-lhe uma estação simples, para ela se entusiasmar ainda mais. Isto aos poucos vai lá... 

Quanto ao geocaching, o João começou agora a sua jornada da melhor forma. Cerca de 40 estes 3 dias. Mas muitas mais ficaram ainda por fazer na serra. Para uma próxima aventura.
De resto, é um hobbie que nos leva a lugares espectaculares. Alguns, ainda fora dos olhares dos turistas. 
Só por curiosidade, há uma cache junto ao observatório das Penhas Douradas. E outra mesmo ao lado da casa onde foi o encontro meteoPT. 

Esta, estava completamente congelada no meio da neve, mas dêmos com ela:






Enfim, é em tudo uma actividade que se encaixa perfeitamente no espírito de um meteolouco. Termómetro numa mão, GPS no outro. 

E por fim, voltando à meteorologia, a vantagem da primeira neve, é que parece mais branca, mais fofa, mais pura.
E dá para fazer bolas na perfeição!


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

Excelente reportagem André, com fotos muito boas da tão desejada e amada neve

Nunca fiz geocaching, mas deve bem fixe


----------



## amarusp (4 Nov 2010 às 19:44)

Bela descriçao e fotos de um fim de semana da Serra da Estrela!!
Parabens


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

AnDré disse:


> É um hobbie ainda recente. Um vicio que me foi pegado pela minha menina, a Susana. E que contagiou o João Soares este fim-de-semana.



Se contagiou, hehe! Ainda hoje, fiz uma cache em Canidelo 

---

Bem, foi um Fim-de-semana combinado sobre o joelho, mas como viram correu às mil maravilhas. 

Só uma coisa que o André não referiu, mas nas Penhas da Saúde também caiu um bocado de graupel.

E numa dessas brincadeiras da neve, quando me protegia delas, houve um génio que decidiu bombardear-me com neve dentro do carro. Não é, André? R: Odeio-te!


----------



## Bergidum (4 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

Belas fotos. Esperemos mellor tempo a próxima fin de semana, pois celébrase na serra a xuntanza dos amigos do teixo, e van alguns amigos de Espanha...


----------



## actioman (4 Nov 2010 às 23:14)

Espectáculo! 
Nunca fiz, mas já me apercebi que se algum dia começo vou ficar "viciado" . E sim tens razão é um tipo de hobbie que se complementa perfeitamente à nossa amada meteorologia! 

Por vezes e ainda que muito se goste de meteorologia, ficar à espera que algo aconteça num determinado ponto de observação pode descambar em "seca", mas se tiver-mos algo para fazer, como neste caso o cache, então a história muda de figura! 

Quanto à tua menina Susana e o o vício da meteorologia, realmente começou da melhor forma, pois essa vossa viagem durante a "Helena" foi uma aventura de deixar qualquer um completamente "meteolouco varrido"! 

O João, já vi que está completamente agarrado ao "catching"


----------



## 1337 (4 Nov 2010 às 23:28)

como ja te tinha dito não perdeste logo a primeira andre xD
boa reportagem


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Nov 2010 às 01:30)

Bem só posso dizer que está muito boa a reportagem! 

Belas fotos e excelentes descrições.

Obrigado pela partilha André, e também aos companheiros de viagem.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Nov 2010 às 03:00)

Excelente reportagem sem dúvida e que me prendeu aqui até estas horas, no fundo são saudades de uma terra única no nosso pequeno país e que nunca nos cansa, sempre nos maravilha como se fosse a 1ª visita.

Algumas dificuldades de percurso, ora se assim não fosse teria a mesma piada? Não acredito. Tirando o facto de querermos fotografar tudo e mais alguma coisa e a obstinada imposição dos elementos que nos subjugam, é sempre uma aventura com boa dose de euforia sempre presente!

Algumas imagens, tal como o Veterano referiu, lembram tempos recentes e saudosos, a saudade da montanha, do vento frio e puro, da nebulosidade compacta e claro da neve; é a serra no seu melhor! 
Parabéns AnDré...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Nov 2010 às 09:07)

Grande Reportagem! 

O esplendor da Serra da Estrela coberta de neve é algo de unico,sentir aquele friozinho caracterisco que nos aperta o coraçao mas que nos deixa com um grande sorriso na face.Espero que tenham aproveitado ao maximo,dà para ver que sim! 

Obrigado pela partilha André


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2010 às 17:40)

AnDré disse:


> E nem foi preciso aproximarmo-nos muito da estação para detectarmos o problema. Um anemómetro com apenas 1 concha, a cambalear. Nem sei como é que conseguiu chegar aos 35km/h.



Infelizmente já está assim há cerca de 2 anos (pelo menos). É a triste sina que o tema da meteorologia tem nesse luso rectângulo


----------



## Black_Heart (5 Nov 2010 às 20:38)

Boa noite amigos,
Nesse fim-de-semana também estive nas Penhas da Saúde, com a esperança de ver um ''floquinho'' de neve (como previa o IM), mas infelizmente só a vi ao longe (na zona da torre).
Fizeste uma excelente reportagem amigo 

Como já muitos afirmaram, foi aberta a época da Neve 2010/2011 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2010 às 20:49)

Bravo 

Belíssima fotoreportagem.


----------

